# 3rd ICSI failed



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

found out on friday that my 3rd go at ICSI failed and i am utterly heartbroken - more so than the other 2 times because i think i now have to accept that this is it.........we cannot put ourselves any more in debt financially and i honestly dont know if i could even go thru it again as my EC this time was utterly traumatic. Dont know if i can face DE or adoption - DP being very supportive but he has a 10 year old daughter from a previous relationship so i dont think he can fully appreciate the enormity of it for me.

feeling VERY sorry for myself now but i know i will pick myself up and get on with life hopefully in whichever way i choose given time


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry it hasn't worked this time. I know where you are coming from as our 3rd icsi failed in feb and like you it affected me more than any of the other cycles.  I was so sure it would work as everything seemed to go so well but it was not to be. We have dusted ourselves down and with the consultants backing we are going for last round  sept/oct.  Take a breather and rest. I am 41 soon so time ticking but we have come this far so even though its dried out all cash we feel we must have one last go.    Good luck and stay positive, hard I know!  

Lots of


----------

